# Standart-Library Sourcedateien einbinden



## waldwichtel (20. Apr 2006)

Hi, die funktion von Eclipse, dass wenn ich mit gedrückter STRG-Taste und klick auf eine Funktion zu deren Implementierung komm ist ja bekannt. In der Schule funktioniert dass auch bei Funktionen die Java mitliefert (z.B den Konstruktor von String). Wenn ich das jetzt aber daheim versuch bekomm ich nur die Meldung dass das Sourcefile in dem die Implementierung steckt nicht aufzufinden ist.

Wo bekomm ich diese Dateien her und wie binde ich sie ein? ???:L


----------



## bygones (20. Apr 2006)

in eclipse über window->Preferences->java (oder so) kannst du einstellen welches java zu verwenden ist... dort einfach den pfad zum jdk angeben und dann klappts


----------



## waldwichtel (20. Apr 2006)

Danke, hat funktioniert.

Für alle die das selbe Problem haben: Ihr müsst den Pfad zum JDK angeben, nicht den zum JRE.
In Eclipse unter Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs den Pfad angeben.

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp, gerade an etwas fortgeschrittene Anfänger, schaut euch einfach mal die mitgelieferten Funktionen an. Es is sehr intressant zu sehen wie zum Beispiel die Arraylist arbeitet.

Gruss Wichtel


----------

